# Unmanned rig coordinates



## Ben (Jan 25, 2008)

In November I was on a tuna charter and we stopped at some small unmanned rigs on the way to Petronus. Can anybody tell me the name and coordinates of these rigs? Approx distance from Perdido Pass?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

From Orange Beach. The two rigs linked together by a catwalk are 252A and 252B about 58nm. The small three leg rig just sse of them is 256. The rig that is to the east about 8 miles or so is the 255. The 255 and 256 are just up on the shelf about 313 on the depth. When in a mile or so the depth drops off quick.Petronius depth is in the 1750 range. Good AJ fishing on all three.Other than that Ram Powell is about 78nm from the pass or 18 to 20 miles from the 252's to the SW. Water depth in the 3300 ft range, good tuna action but can be busy with boats on a calm day.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Petronius <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">29 13.740 - 87 46.858[/B] 

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">http://mapserver.maptech.com/homepage/index.cfm?BPID=MAP0060030900%2C1%2C1%2C0&CFID=24704080&CFTOKEN=35070091


----------

